# going to get my domain and site this weekend, which company?



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I want to know what you guys who have a site have and the nuts and bolts to the site. I hear that godaddy is expensive, that there are tons of upgrade fees and such to get the site where it needs to be. A friend told me about Hostmonster and I am not sure about that one either. Would you mind letting me know what it is that you have, kinda what you pay a month or yr for the service, if there was any upgrade fees and how you like them?

Thanks in advance guys! :jester:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

http://webhostinggeeks.com/


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

awesome chris :thumbsup:


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm working on my site now with www.squarespace.com
So far, I'm impressed. Seems easy to work with & reasonable costs.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks john


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Are you a PROFESSIONAL PAINTER & DECORATOR :no:

:jester:

Sorry n8, fancied putting that for a larf!!!

Won't chime in as you boys have ur own stuff over there.
I personally use these... Over here in the UK
Can't recall what I pay, but it is pittance really for the ROI :thumbsup:

All the breast!


----------



## clammer (Feb 13, 2009)

http://smallbusiness.officelive.com
This one is free if you make it yourself


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

clammer said:


> http://smallbusiness.officelive.com
> This one is free if you make it yourself


Are you inferring this is the same as your Sig Line :confused1:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Godaddy. Unless you can do it all yourself, or think you will not need any service.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I use GD
Site 1. Less than five bucks a month for hosting made on my own software.
Site 2. Free hosting with purchase of domain and free 5 page site (has ads)
Site 3. Free hosting with my template
Other Sites
Site 4. Free Google Site, don't like it
Site 5. Free at http://www.webs.com/ no seo?

Choose your domain name carefully
Get the email addy.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks Chris. I am still learning the web business. Funny how I went to college for networking IT (hardware) but this is a whole other bucket of worms.. I am nearly clueless about it all.. which makes me feel dumb. :laughing:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice thing about Godaddy is you get a live person on the phone and they know what they are talking about. 

I'd get your feet wet first. Get a domain and use the free hosting RCP talks about. If you want more options after that, purchase what you need.

If you find you are unhappy with godaddy you can always transfer your domain. (it is kinda like a phone number, you can take it with you.)


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

Another nice thing with squarespace is a free two week trial. You can create a trial page with a temporary domain name and you can email them for another 2 week extension to the trial if you need. It gives you a chance to play around with it and see if it is a format you'll like.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I've been happy with StartLogic for a number of years

http://www.startlogic.com/

It's only a host, you do the building. 

$6.00/month

Unlimited GB of Storage
Unlimited GB of Transfer
Unlimited Domains
FREE Domain & Setup
Point and Click Web Site Builder
Choice of Shopping Carts
$75 Google/Yahoo Credit
Free RatePoint Subscription
Instant Setup!


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

I use lycos domains. It's really simple to use and costs $12.95 per year.

For hosting I am actually working on a blog through wordpress.com


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

still haven't made up my mind. Have the money though. So it is just me pushing the button. I am leaning toward one of the "domain forever" sites. Seems like a better deal.


----------



## johnisimpson (Oct 5, 2007)

Let me know what you think of your blog with wordpress. I've heard good things


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

went with www.Fatcow.com 

I like the fact they are a "green" host. I am all about that. was $44.00/yr then the "privacy protection" was $8.99 so I ended up spending $52.99 for a year. 



> $3.67 per month (billed $44.00 for 12 months)
> Domain Privacy - 1 Year - $8.99 per year



And I get: What I get.

Sean just needs one now


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Good for you! It took you a while to make that decision. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## onthecoast (Mar 4, 2009)

johnisimpson,

For some reason I am having technical troubles with quoting on this board lately...

The blog from Wordpress actually looks awesome. The header looks like paint color cards you find in stores and it's simple to edit. You can add multiple pages so you have a navigation menu and it's the same thing as a website. It also has this program built in that when you hover over links it shows a preview of that website. You can obviously edit all the text on the page including the title and tagline and make it more like "JOHN SIMPSON PAINTING" " WE ARE #1" ( Just an example )

It's the same thing as a website, except you don't have to use any code. I disabled commenting as well, just incase some jerk finds my site and wants to try to make me look bad.

I do like it a lot, give it a try. We can exchange links when we are both up and running

This is what the theme looks like that I used, it's called "FRESHY"
Sorry if it is rather large here mods!


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

I would suggest getting a domain name with a registrar like GoDaddy.com and then picking a hosting plan with someone else. You can then change your nameservers (sorry for the techie talk) to direct to your hosting account with another company.

The problem with having both the domain and hosting account at the same place is that if you ever want to move hosts it can be a real pain to get your domain name transferred. 

This happened to me when I started ContractorTalk.com. I originally had a $9/month hosting account with a free domain registration. Once I outgrew that hosting account it took me over a month to get my domain from them.

Just an FYI.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks Nathan :thumbsup: I already pulled the trigger. I did up a quick site last night and couldn't get the address to resolve and erased it. I guess I was supposed to do a redirect. It was coming up as username/fatcow/atlascoatingsandconstruction.com. I was so pissed.. I thought that is the way it would have to stay. I complained to support and before I finally went to bed, just yanked the site. 

Oh well will rebuild it possibly tonight.


----------



## BenPaintinTooLong (Apr 17, 2007)

www.hostgator.com $10.00 Per mo, pay by the mo:thumbup:


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks ben :thumbsup: got mine all paid for for a year.. so I am cool  I actually really like these guys now. Don't have much to compare them to.. other than that crappy auto site I tried to put together 5 or so years ago.. that was not pretty. I think programs and knowledge has changed quite a bit since then.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Nathan said:


> I would suggest getting a domain name with a registrar like GoDaddy.com and then picking a hosting plan with someone else. You can then change your nameservers (sorry for the techie talk) to direct to your hosting account with another company.
> 
> The problem with having both the domain and hosting account at the same place is that if you ever want to move hosts it can be a real pain to get your domain name transferred.
> 
> ...


ONLY A MONTH ???? Wow! Who did you know?

my orig domain, warch.com, was registered and "parked" with Domain Direct. Actually, it was a forwarding account for dirt cheap. (It forwarded all hits and email to my comcast account.) Last year I wanted it registered and hosted by StartLogic along with billarchibald.com

The probelms I had, oy vey ! And Domain Direct is, IMO, very efficient, just not the best value to fully host a secondary account AND they changed structure of the company. 

I finally got the transfer complete this spring. 


so I fully understand what you are saying.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Working on my site now- I don't know squat about html formatting- so I found this to build the page and then upload to site with something like Filezilla Client.


Page Breeze-


----------



## GoGreen (Jul 30, 2009)

I used register.com

It was very user friendly.

You can take a look at my website gogreenapple.com


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

GoGreen said:


> I used register.com
> 
> It was very user friendly.
> 
> You can take a look at my website gogreenapple.com


http://www.gogreenapple.com/ fixed that for ya.

Nice site. I really like some of your gallery pics and the fact that you have video in your site as well. Murals must be fun and a great thing to be able to offer.

Oh also you can put your site link in your signature as well so it will be up all the time if you like. 

Welcome to the site Green. 
If you wanted to pop your thread making cherry feel free to go to here and post an intro so we can all get to know you better.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah, what he says! ^^^^^:thumbsup:

Nice site!


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Green- outstanding site- not only great pics but very inviting descriptions. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Mantis (Aug 4, 2008)

Looks good! Nice sample pics, you do great work :thumbsup:

Mantis is pleased.


----------



## GoGreen (Jul 30, 2009)

Thanks Workaholic! Murals make it a lot of fun to go to work. Thanks for the tip on the signature I'm going to to that right now.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

WOW! Very good work and nice website. Thanks for sharing.


----------

